# Renzi a casa. 28 Febbraio 2015 ore 15 a Roma Piazza del Popolo



## admin (23 Febbraio 2015)

Il prossimo 28 Febbraio 2015 si terrà una manifestazione ideata e organizzata da Matteo Salvini della Lega Nord il cui "titolo" e leitmotiv è "Renzi a casa".

Il raduno è previsto a Piazza del Popolo, a Roma, alle ore 15. 

Sul sito renziacasa.com sono presenti tutte le informazioni, le notizie sui pullman per arrivare a Roma e c'è la possibilità di acquistare la maglia dell'evento. Quella che lo stesso Salvini indossa nelle varie ospitate televisive.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Febbraio 2015)

Ah beh, con Salvini saremmo sopra alla Germania


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Febbraio 2015)

Ma che vergogna è Salvini? Va in giro con la felpa "Renzi a casa"... ma così si fa politica? Invece di impegnarsi seriamente in parlamento, si fa fare le felpe come i teenager? E come se non bastasse si propone seriamente lui come alternativa? Uno che prima ancora di non saper fare il politico, non sa essere uomo?


----------



## Blu71 (23 Febbraio 2015)

Se questo è il futuro del centro-destra italiano Renzi dorme sonni tranqulli....


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tutti voti in più per Renzi questi, grazie Salveenee


----------



## Pessotto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ormai i vecchi comunisti hanno legami fortissimi con Chiesa, ex DC, Banche, imprenditoria corrotta ecc, attualmente sono la maggioranza e in una botte di ferro, a farne le spese purtroppo sono gli italiani e i lavoratori (quei pochi che ci sono ormai).


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2015)

Detto da uno che fa parte del partito più vecchio nella politica Italiota è abbastanza singolare


----------



## cris (24 Febbraio 2015)

se vabbe, mettiamo lui invece a capo... 
già uno che, con tutti i problemi dell'italia (corruzione, burocrazia, fondi inesistenti, mafie...), mette come cavallo di battaglia il rimandare indietro i barconi o chiudere i campi rom, fa capire tutto di che caratura intellettuale sia.

E sia chiaro che Renzi fa pietà e lo vorrei a zappare la terra, ma Salvini proprio sarebbe tragicomico.


----------



## Marilson (24 Febbraio 2015)

manifestazione dolorosa come il ronzio di una mosca per un elefante. Renzi sbadiglierà indifferente davanti ai titoli sui giornali. Indistruttibile


----------



## Hammer (24 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma che vergogna è Salvini? Va in giro con la felpa "Renzi a casa"... ma così si fa politica? Invece di impegnarsi seriamente in parlamento, si fa fare le felpe come i teenager? E come se non bastasse si propone seriamente lui come alternativa? Uno che prima ancora di non saper fare il politico, non sa essere uomo?



Ma che poi, non ho capito per quale motivo dovrebbe andare a casa. Anche se stesse agendo male, milioni di italiani hanno votato PD alle politiche. Con che diritto questo pretende di sostituirsi alla decisione preferenziale degli italiani?


----------



## Hammer (24 Febbraio 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> se vabbe, mettiamo lui invece a capo...
> già uno che, con tutti i problemi dell'italia (corruzione, burocrazia, fondi inesistenti, mafie...), mette come cavallo di battaglia il rimandare indietro i barconi o chiudere i campi rom, *fa capire tutto di che caratura intellettuale sia.*



Però intanto la Lega è cresciuta come non mai. Perché? Un'idea ce l'avrei.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> se vabbe, mettiamo lui invece a capo...
> già uno che, con tutti i problemi dell'italia (corruzione, burocrazia, fondi inesistenti, mafie...), *mette come cavallo di battaglia il rimandare indietro i barconi o chiudere i campi rom, fa capire tutto di che caratura intellettuale sia.*
> 
> E sia chiaro che Renzi fa pietà e lo vorrei a zappare la terra, ma Salvini proprio sarebbe tragicomico.



Credo che lo fa apposta per prendere i voti dei soliti.


----------



## The P (24 Febbraio 2015)

Che schifo, io a Roma quest'essere nun ce lo voglio. E cmq hanno già preparato grandi contestazioni per il suo arrivo.


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Però intanto la Lega è cresciuta come non mai. Perché? Un'idea ce l'avrei.



E' normale ragazzi, fare populismo stando all'opposizione è sempre la via più facile. Comunque dubito che cresceranno ancora (al massimo arriveranno al 15-16%).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Febbraio 2015)

Boh, sono senza ritegno,
capisco le contestazioni a Renzi dai cinquestelle, che piacenti o meno sono su tutt'altre posizioni,
ma le destre cosa avrebbero da contestargli?, forse di essere troppo liberista?


----------



## mandraghe (26 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## cris (27 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Però intanto la Lega è cresciuta come non mai. Perché? Un'idea ce l'avrei.



grazie, campa sull'odio e la paura della gente, inneggiando all espulsione dell'immigrato, responsabile di tutti i mali e problemi di quest'italia.
Unito al fatto che Berlusconi ormai anche i piu fessacchiotti lo stan capendo quanto sia imbarazzante, si fa presto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Però intanto la Lega è cresciuta come non mai. Perché? Un'idea ce l'avrei.



Certo , fa leva sull immigrato e l' " italiano medio " ci casca in pieno come per il milione di posti di lavoro oppure per le 4 riforme in 4 mesi... 

l'italiota NON capirà mai e continuerà a farsi fregare dai soliti che continueranno imperterriti a fare i loro interessi...

vi ricordo che la LEGA è il partito più vecchio e forse più ballista del panorama italiano... ha sempre preso una valanga di voti in veneto , lombardia , friuli ecc ecc... e cosa ha portato a casa ? 

nulla !!! peggio del peggio.. ha tradito la sua gente.. mi chiedo come sia possibile votare ancora queste persone.. 

o sei fesso o sei in malafede..


----------



## vota DC (27 Febbraio 2015)

Io credo che la Lega cresca per via della politica locale che poi si riversa su quella nazionale: i sindaci di centrosinistra stanno diventando troppo palesemente filopalazzinari, complici della mafia dell'accoglienza e meno propensi a protestare quando Renzi per finanziare lo stato centrale indebitato sprecone se la prende con i comuni.


----------



## Denni90 (27 Febbraio 2015)

nn capisco perchè continuate ad aprire topic sulla lega quando qua dentro siete tutti contro... bah ... e sempre le stessi frasi di tifoso evorutto, di lollo e di quello e di quell altro... bah ... nn capisco



Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma che poi, non ho capito per quale motivo dovrebbe andare a casa. Anche se stesse agendo male, milioni di italiani hanno votato PD alle politiche. Con che diritto questo pretende di sostituirsi alla decisione preferenziale degli italiani?



le ultime elezioni sono datate avanti cristo ormai ... renzi è andato al potere con un colpo di stato... ha detto oggi qui mi ci siedo io...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Febbraio 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> *nn capisco perchè continuate ad aprire topic sulla lega quando qua dentro siete tutti contro*... bah ... e sempre le stessi frasi di tifoso evorutto, di lollo e di quello e di quell altro... bah ... nn capisco
> 
> 
> 
> le ultime elezioni sono datate avanti cristo ormai ... renzi è andato al potere con un colpo di stato... ha detto oggi qui mi ci siedo io...



A me pare chiaro, loro come il M5S sono quelli che rilasciano più dichiarazioni e hanno atteggiamenti più bizzarri, il cosiddetto populismo 
chiaro che diano più spunti per i commenti


----------



## Denni90 (27 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A me pare chiaro, loro come il M5S sono quelli che rilasciano più dichiarazioni e hanno atteggiamenti più bizzarri, il cosiddetto populismo
> chiaro che diano più spunti per i commenti



ma i commenti sono sempre gli stessi.. non ne capisco il motivo sinceramene... 
poi a proposito di populismo vogliamo parlare di renzi che parla di 80 euro facendoli vedere a 4 gatti??
parliamo della boldrini che chiama neri su neri per far falice chiesa e antagonisti?
questo per te non è populismo??


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma che poi, non ho capito per quale motivo dovrebbe andare a casa. Anche se stesse agendo male, milioni di italiani hanno votato PD alle politiche. Con che diritto questo pretende di sostituirsi alla decisione preferenziale degli italiani?



Anche Berlusconi era stato votato dalla maggioranza degli Italiani, anzi fu davvero personalmente votato, ma questo non aveva impedito alla sinistra di scendere periodicamente in piazza a chiederne le dimissioni, quindi meno ipocrisia pls. 
Renzi non l'ha votato nessuno, certo ha il supporto dei deputati del PD, ma è lì per una scelta di partito. Il governo si regge con dei deputati (NCD) che hanno tradito i propri elettori, gente che aveva votato Berlusconi e si ritrova il proprio voto a supporto di Renzi.
A parte questo Renzi sta distruggendo l'Italia e non vedo cosa ci sia di non democratico nel chiedere nuove elezioni. 
Di non democratico c'è la contestazione ad una manifestazione del tutto legittima.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Febbraio 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> ma i commenti sono sempre gli stessi.. non ne capisco il motivo sinceramene...
> poi a proposito di populismo vogliamo parlare di renzi che parla di 80 euro facendoli vedere a 4 gatti??
> parliamo della boldrini che chiama neri su neri per far falice chiesa e antagonisti?
> questo per te non è populismo??



Certo che si, ma di diverso stampo, si cerca di dare un contentino a certe fasce di elettori.

M5S e Lega fomentano e attizzano l'odio della gente, esasperata dalla situazione,
i primi contro la casta e le istituzioni, a loro dire corrotte (e qui mi trovano abbastanza d'accordo, parere personale)
i secondi contro l'immigrazione, che è un problema, ma non risolvibile agendo contro gli stranieri, vittime a loro volta e a cui anzi bisogna dare solidarietà, ma agendo alla fonte del problema


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Certo che si, ma di diverso stampo, si cerca di dare un contentino a certe fasce di elettori.
> 
> M5S e Lega fomentano e attizzano l'odio della gente, esasperata dalla situazione,
> i primi contro la casta e le istituzioni, a loro dire corrotte (e qui mi trovano abbastanza d'accordo, parere personale)
> i secondi contro l'immigrazione, che è un problema, ma non risolvibile agendo contro gli stranieri, vittime a loro volta e a cui anzi bisogna dare solidarietà, ma agendo alla fonte del problema



Non aizza nessuno, sono i fatti che fanno arrabbiare la gente, per esempio i furti nelle abitazioni sono aumentati del 50%!! ti rubano in casa e ci vuole Salvini per aizzarti?? ma per piacere va
e le tasse? e lo smantellamento della sanità mentre si pagano i clandestini? Sono le persone che in libera associazione mandano avanti questa protesta, i burattini devi cercarli nella sinistra, tutti intortati dai mass-media che propinano solo populismo terzomondista e comunista.


----------



## andre (27 Febbraio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non aizza nessuno, sono i fatti che fanno arrabbiare la gente, per esempio i furti nelle abitazioni sono aumentati del 50%!! ti rubano in casa e ci vuole Salvini per aizzarti?? ma per piacere va
> e le tasse? e lo smantellamento della sanità mentre si pagano i clandestini? Sono le persone che in libera associazione mandano avanti questa protesta, i burattini devi cercarli nella sinistra, tutti intortati dai mass-media che propinano solo populismo terzomondista e comunista.




Vai tu a gettare in mare i bambini che arrivano sui barconi, dato che non li vuoi nel nostro paese.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Febbraio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non aizza nessuno, sono i fatti che fanno arrabbiare la gente, per esempio i furti nelle abitazioni sono aumentati del 50%!! ti rubano in casa e ci vuole Salvini per aizzarti?? ma per piacere va
> e le tasse? e lo smantellamento della sanità mentre si pagano i clandestini? Sono le persone che in libera associazione mandano avanti questa protesta, i burattini devi cercarli nella sinistra, tutti intortati dai mass-media che propinano solo populismo terzomondista e comunista.



Io sono daccordo con tè che l'eccessiva immigrazione, e non solo quella clandestina, sia un problema,
tu come lo risolveresti?


----------



## vota DC (27 Febbraio 2015)

Con un po' di selezione. Via tutti i brutti ceffi (per avere l'equivalente di decenni di risparmi può darsi che tu sia ricco ma anche che abbia derubato un bel po' pur di andartene) della parte inferiore del Mediterraneo, permesso speciale solo per Weah. Dentro la gente che vuole veramente fare qualcosa, in particolare le romene dai 30 in giù.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Febbraio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non aizza nessuno, sono i fatti che fanno arrabbiare la gente, per esempio i furti nelle abitazioni sono aumentati del 50%!! ti rubano in casa e ci vuole Salvini per aizzarti?? ma per piacere va
> e le tasse? e lo smantellamento della sanità mentre si pagano i clandestini? Sono le persone che in libera associazione mandano avanti questa protesta, i burattini devi cercarli nella sinistra, tutti intortati dai mass-media che propinano solo populismo terzomondista e comunista.



Che? E che significa populismo terzomondista e comunista? Essere solidali con chi è nato in condizioni disastrate è populismo e significa essere comunisti? Ma dove vivete? Comunismo? 
Sinceramente rimango disgustato da chi pensa solo al benessere delle proprie 4 mura e del proprio cortile, poi fuori da lì la gente può anche crepare di fame. Poi se dico una cosa del genere, arriva il genio di turno a dirmi: "E mettiteli in casa tua gli immigrati". Ecco, una risposta del genere invece è populista e segno di un chiaro orientamento eccessivamente nazionalista, anzi, egoista.
Solidarietà non vuole dire essere comunista. Ma chi ve le mette nel cervello certe cose?

Vogliamo dire che l'immigrazione (non in sé, ma le modalità in cui avviene attualmente) è un problema? Sono d'accordo.
Ma se si tratta di ragionare per slogan, e dire che per colpa degli immigrati ci sono i tagli alla sanità e altro... stiamo veramente alla frutta.

PS: Salvini nemmeno si commenta, io spero che chi abbia un briciolo di sensibilità o di valori morali che vadano al di là della difesa della patria (da chi poi, rotfl) capisca che è un ""politico"" da 4 soldi, che cavalca questioni di attualità (presepe nelle scuole, il benzinaio Stacchio, ecc.) per raggiungere facili consensi.


----------



## Denni90 (27 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Che? E che significa populismo terzomondista e comunista? Essere solidali con chi è nato in condizioni disastrate è populismo e significa essere comunisti? Ma dove vivete? Comunismo?
> Sinceramente rimango disgustato da chi pensa solo al benessere delle proprie 4 mura e del proprio cortile, poi fuori da lì la gente può anche crepare di fame. Poi se dico una cosa del genere, arriva il genio di turno a dirmi: "E mettiteli in casa tua gli immigrati". Ecco, una risposta del genere invece è populista e segno di un chiaro orientamento eccessivamente nazionalista, anzi, egoista.
> Solidarietà non vuole dire essere comunista. Ma chi ve le mette nel cervello certe cose?
> 
> ...



sentiamo...tu cosa fai per aiutare chi è nato meno fortunato di te?? sono tutto orecchie


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Febbraio 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> sentiamo...tu cosa fai per aiutare chi è nato meno fortunato di te?? sono tutto orecchie



Io credo che tutti dobbiamo fare qualcosa per aiutare il prossimo, anche piccoli gesti di solidarietà
io per esempio, nel mio piccolo, non ho mai negato una corda a chi era così disperato da volersi impiccare


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Febbraio 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Vai tu a gettare in mare i bambini che arrivano sui barconi, dato che non li vuoi nel nostro paese.



A mare li gettano i genitori stessi che intraprendono sti viaggi ben sapendo di salire su una carretta che al 99% non arriverà a destinazione. Fanno figli a raffica, hanno le donne sempre incinte. E le donne da loro valgono meno di una capra, e i figli li fanno lavorare mentre il capofamiglia sta a casa in panciolle. Intanto all' Italiano che perde casa e lavoro gli tolgono anche i figli, con la scusa della "casa sporca", fai qualche ricerca con google.



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io sono daccordo con tè che l'eccessiva immigrazione, e non solo quella clandestina, sia un problema,
> tu come lo risolveresti?



Il flusso migratorio è provocato e alimentato, di nascosto. Provocato anche con la distruzione della Libia. Provocato con gli aiuti della FAO e Unicef e altre organizzazioni piene di gente che ci campa sopra, lautamente pagata (la Boldrini per esempio si è fatta un bel gruzzolo lavorando per l'ONU) che causano il boom demografico dei Paesi del terzo mondo. Hanno aumentato il problema. Perchè se diminuisce la mortalità in un Paese che già soffre la fame, con una popolazione che non sa far altro che copulare e chiedere aiuto, crei un disastro. 
Intanto basterebbe fare come la Spagna per esempio, là sparano a chi tenta di entrare clandestinamente. E all'epoca degli sbarchi a Otranto, gli Albanesi non andavano in Grecia perchè la trovavano i cecchini sulle coste.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Febbraio 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> sentiamo...tu cosa fai per aiutare chi è nato meno fortunato di te?? sono tutto orecchie



Io di certo non ho la disponibilità economica per sfamare gli affamati o per procurare un tetto a chi non ce l'ha. Ho un affitto da pagare, tasse universitarie, assicurazione auto, eccetera, ma come tutti ovviamente (anzi, mi reputo anche fortunato a poter permettermi di studiare e avere una piccola auto). Qua nessuno chiede di accogliere gli immigranti in casa, è il becero populismo da quattro soldi che la mette su questo piano. Come ha detto tifoso evorutto, si tratta semplicemente di solidarietà, di semplici gesti.
Do qualche spiccio a chi fuori dal supermercato mi aiuta a portare le buste della spesa, offro una colazione o un pasto, un biglietto per un treno a chi non può permetterselo. 5 euro a padri di famiglia (soprattutto italiani ne ho incontrati) che vendono detersivi porta a porta.
Non si tratta di niente di eccezionale, né fare queste cose mi fa sentire meglio. Anzi, resto comunque in pena per la condizione in cui vivono determinate persone.

Non capisco chi vive col terrore che arrivino i comunisti a togliergli tutto e a regalarlo agli immigrati. Ma ragazzi, ma siete seri? Ma quale comunisti?
Ma poi dico, un minimo di solidarietà, di empatia, un briciolo dico eh... non sto dicendo di spogliarvi di tutto, e nemmeno di fare beneficenza o di regalare anche un solo centesimo. Dico a livello morale.
Sinceramente io sto attentissimo allo stare lontano da gente che non si fa scrupoli a sperare che altri muoiano annegati o che semplicemente si disturba a pensare di doversi vedere cacciato dalle tasche anche un solo centesimo per qualcuno meno fortunato. Ci sto lontano perché questa gente farebbe lo stesso con me e con gli altri.


----------



## Hammer (28 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Che? E che significa populismo terzomondista e comunista? Essere solidali con chi è nato in condizioni disastrate è populismo e significa essere comunisti? Ma dove vivete? Comunismo?
> 
> Solidarietà non vuole dire essere comunista. Ma chi ve le mette nel cervello certe cose?



Vent'anni di berlusconismo hanno contribuito a snaturare completamente il significato di "comunista" e a lanciarlo come insulto contro chiunque abbia idee diverse dalla propria


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Febbraio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> A mare li gettano i genitori stessi che intraprendono sti viaggi ben sapendo di salire su una carretta che al 99% non arriverà a destinazione. Fanno figli a raffica, hanno le donne sempre incinte. E le donne da loro valgono meno di una capra, e i figli li fanno lavorare mentre il capofamiglia sta a casa in panciolle. Intanto all' Italiano che perde casa e lavoro gli tolgono anche i figli, con la scusa della "casa sporca", fai qualche ricerca con google.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La tua soluzione mi pare poco attenta, perfetto sparare direttamente sui barconi di Mussulmani e Albanesi ma come facciamo per gli altri migranti? Cinesi, Ucraini e sud americani non arrivano coi barconi, e sparare agli aerei mi pare complicato, potremmo utilizzare direttamente sul territorio gli inceneritori,meglio se quello di Parma, almeno serve a qualcosa.
Ma così la comunità internazionale potrebbe protestare, sappiamo tutti che è manovrata dai comunisti, io credo che a livello nazionale ufficiale sia impossibile difenderci da questa invasioni di trogloditi "copulatori", dovrebbero essere le persone coscenziose come te o Denni90 a prendere delle iniziative personali,magari unendo le forze con altri, creare delle associazioni non profit, magari per avere qualche spunto cerca Ku Klux Klan con google, e mi raccomando tienici informati sui progressi


----------



## Nicco (28 Febbraio 2015)

Cosa leggo, cosa leggo...
L'integrazione è qualcosa che pare non essere nel DNA di un italiano, sono a Berlino da 5 mesi e vi assicuro che tra turchi, rumeni, italiani, francesi, spagnoli, israeliani, cinesi, vietnamiti, thailandesi, indiani, non vedo differenze. Pari diritti, pari opportunità, pari valore per tutti. Nessuno ruba il lavoro, l'economia funziona, la città è a dir poco perfetta.
Vorrei capire da dove viene tutta questa paura.


----------



## Doctore (28 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Vent'anni di berlusconismo hanno contribuito a snaturare completamente il significato di "comunista" e a lanciarlo come insulto contro chiunque abbia idee diverse dalla propria



Nei deliri di berlusconi gli insulti ai comunisti sono l unica cosa che appoggio 

Vale anche per i sinistroidi...quanta gente ho sentito chi non è comunista è un fascista.


----------



## vota DC (28 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non capisco chi vive col terrore che arrivino i comunisti a togliergli tutto e a regalarlo agli immigrati. Ma ragazzi, ma siete seri? Ma quale comunisti?
> Ma poi dico, un minimo di solidarietà, di empatia, un briciolo dico eh... non sto dicendo di spogliarvi di tutto, e nemmeno di fare beneficenza o di regalare anche un solo centesimo. Dico a livello morale.
> Sinceramente io sto attentissimo allo stare lontano da gente che non si fa scrupoli a sperare che altri muoiano annegati o che semplicemente si disturba a pensare di doversi vedere cacciato dalle tasche anche un solo centesimo per qualcuno meno fortunato. Ci sto lontano perché questa gente farebbe lo stesso con me e con gli altri.



Lo stato italiano indebitato fino al collo con gli stessi italiani continua a prelevare soldi ai creditori stessi per darli ad altra gente venuta da fuori che a livello mediatico viene trattata come un'orda di schiavi ("daranno più di quello che riceveranno e ci pagheranno le pensioni"). Nessuno ha mai protestato contro la beneficenza individuale. Poi come si fa a pretendere solidarietà per quelli annegati? Hanno pagato tra i 6000 e i 12000 per imbarcarsi (solo l'imbarco e non il resto del viaggio dato che ci sono anche mazzette per pagare le tappe intermedie prima di raggiungere la barca) in paesi dove il reddito annuo si aggira tra i 300 e i 2000 euro ma il risparmio è molto più basso (devi pur mangiare). Sarebbe come solidarietà qua verso gente che gira con duecentomila euro in tasca: che li abbia presa in maniera onesta o rubando (vista l'età di questi migranti spesso è vera la seconda) non susciteranno mai simpatia.



Nicco ha scritto:


> Cosa leggo, cosa leggo...
> L'integrazione è qualcosa che pare non essere nel DNA di un italiano, sono a Berlino da 5 mesi e vi assicuro che tra turchi, rumeni, italiani, francesi, spagnoli, israeliani, cinesi, vietnamiti, thailandesi, indiani, non vedo differenze. Pari diritti, pari opportunità, pari valore per tutti. Nessuno ruba il lavoro, l'economia funziona, la città è a dir poco perfetta.
> Vorrei capire da dove viene tutta questa paura.



Più che la popolazione è lo stato che preferisce assimilare piuttosto che integrare: storicamente ha sempre fatto di tutto per soffocare le lingue locali a favore del fiorentino. A Berlino c'è tanta gente che non sa una parola di tedesco?


----------



## Nicco (28 Febbraio 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Più che la popolazione è lo stato che preferisce assimilare piuttosto che integrare: storicamente ha sempre fatto di tutto per soffocare le lingue locali a favore del fiorentino. A Berlino c'è tanta gente che non sa una parola di tedesco?



La lingua locale va imparata, è il primo punto per integrarsi.
Comunque a Berlino, caso a parte per la Germania, sopravvivi anche con l'inglese.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Febbraio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Nei deliri di berlusconi gli insulti ai comunisti sono l unica cosa che appoggio
> 
> Vale anche per i sinistroidi...quanta gente ho sentito chi non è comunista è un fascista.



Chi vuole sparare ai migranti, difendere le proprie 4 mura da nemici immaginari, chi è populista e opportunista, classista a tutti i costi... sì, è fascista. Sposa in pieno gli ideali del fascismo, anche se non se ne rende conto.

Il fascismo è una realtà pregnante dell'Italia, il comunismo Stalin-style in Italia è roba inventata da Berlusconi, a cui la maggior parte della gente ha abboccato e continua ad abboccare.


----------



## Doctore (28 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io di certo non ho la disponibilità economica per sfamare gli affamati o per procurare un tetto a chi non ce l'ha. Ho un affitto da pagare, tasse universitarie, assicurazione auto, eccetera, ma come tutti ovviamente (anzi, mi reputo anche fortunato a poter permettermi di studiare e avere una piccola auto). Qua nessuno chiede di accogliere gli immigranti in casa, è il becero populismo da quattro soldi che la mette su questo piano. Come ha detto tifoso evorutto, si tratta semplicemente di solidarietà, di semplici gesti.
> Do qualche spiccio a chi fuori dal supermercato mi aiuta a portare le buste della spesa, offro una colazione o un pasto, un biglietto per un treno a chi non può permetterselo. 5 euro a padri di famiglia (soprattutto italiani ne ho incontrati) che vendono detersivi porta a porta.
> Non si tratta di niente di eccezionale, né fare queste cose mi fa sentire meglio. Anzi, resto comunque in pena per la condizione in cui vivono determinate persone.
> 
> ...



Mi spiace dirlo ma non ti offendere...tutto cio che hai detto è razzista come i deliri leghisti.
Qui non è questione di essere solidali o meno...i problemi si risolvono non con le barricate ma nemmeno con il 'venite tutti sior e sior''.
Ci vogliono frontiere che regolano l accesso a uno stato...lo fanno gli americani e gli australiani perche non lo possiamo fare anche noi?


----------



## Doctore (28 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Chi vuole sparare ai migranti, difendere le proprie 4 mura da nemici immaginari, chi è populista e opportunista, classista a tutti i costi... sì, è fascista. Sposa in pieno gli ideali del fascismo, anche se non se ne rende conto.



Non mi pare che il comunismo sia stato un esempio di tolleranza...forse ha fatto piu vittime dei fascisti


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Febbraio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Mi spiace dirlo ma non ti offendere...tutto cio che hai detto è razzista come i deliri leghisti.
> Qui non è questione di essere solidali o meno...i problemi si risolvono non con le barricate ma nemmeno con il 'venite tutti sior e sior''.
> Ci vogliono frontiere che regolano l accesso a uno stato...lo fanno gli americani e gli australiani perche non lo possiamo fare anche noi?



1) Dove sarei stato razzista
2) Dove ho detto "venite tutti sior e sior"

Sto facendo un discorso moderato rispetto a chi pensa di imbracciare mitra e sparare a vista


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Febbraio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che il comunismo sia stato un esempio di tolleranza...forse ha fatto piu vittime dei fascisti



Allora perché dare del "comunista" a chi è favorevole all'integrazione? Evidentemente vengono usati termini senza minimamente saperne il contenuto.


----------



## Doctore (28 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 1) Dove sarei stato razzista
> 2) Dove ho detto "venite tutti sior e sior"
> 
> Sto facendo un discorso moderato rispetto a chi pensa di imbracciare mitra e sparare a vista



Non ricordo di un italia che ha imbracciato i fucili o che ha barricato le frontiere...pero i problemi ci sono...all italia non manca la solidarieta.
I problemi non si risolvono con la solidarieta o con i fucili ma seguendo politiche intelligenti come gli USA o Australia.


----------



## Doctore (28 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Allora perché dare del "comunista" a chi è favorevole all'integrazione? Evidentemente vengono usati termini senza minimamente saperne il contenuto.



Quello è sbagliato sono d accordo


----------



## Denni90 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Allora perché dare del "comunista" a chi è favorevole all'integrazione? Evidentemente vengono usati termini senza minimamente saperne il contenuto.



voi non fate altro che dare deli ignoranti populisti...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Febbraio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che il comunismo sia stato un esempio di tolleranza...forse ha fatto piu vittime dei fascisti



concordo pienamente sul comunismo,

però dai e ridicolo e ignorante accusare di comunismo chiunque sostenga l'esigenza di solidarietà sociale, di cui tra l'altro ne argomentano anche tante destre nazionali.

Il comunismo non sosteneva la solidarietà, imponeva un controllo statale su tutto, paralizzando di fatto l'economia e sopprimendo le libertà personali anche in maniera maggiore delle dittature di destra


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Febbraio 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> voi non fate altro che dare deli ignoranti populisti...



Consolati, anche Inzaghi è molto arrabbiato in questo periodo, non si spiega come tutti gli diano dell'allenatore incapace


----------



## Doctore (28 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> concordo pienamente sul comunismo,
> 
> però dai e ridicolo e ignorante accusare di comunismo chiunque sostenga l'esigenza di solidarietà sociale, di cui tra l'altro ne argomentano anche tante destre nazionali


Il problema in italia sull immigrazione è il seguente...solidarietà senza sosta nessun controllo delle frontiere(non intendo barricate o sparare sia chiaro),mare nostrum...porta al razzisimo quindi lega e compagnia cantante.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Febbraio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non ricordo di un italia che ha imbracciato i fucili o che ha barricato le frontiere...pero i problemi ci sono...all italia non manca la solidarieta.
> I problemi non si risolvono con la solidarieta o con i fucili ma seguendo politiche intelligenti come gli USA o Australia.



Ma come fai a essere così ceco? negli anni 70/80 c'era molto bisogno di manodopera, tutte le aziende cercavano come disperate, ma in Italia non entrava una mosca, ovvio che ora tutta questa immigrazione in tutta europa, non solo in Italia, e da tutte le parti del mondo,
è dovuta a intese/manovre internazionali, credo che sia un tacito indennizzo dell'occidente a tutte le sue passate speculazioni sui paesi del terzo mondo, ricordiamo che l'immigrazione aiuta non solo direttamente i migranti ma anche le economie dei loro paesi che si vedono entrare i soldi che vengono spedite alle famiglie e soprattutto un domani le pensioni di tutti questi lavoratori che per la maggior parte rientreranno in patria saranno a nostro carico. (il problema non è ancora ben valutato, ma immaginatevi tra 30 anni un carico pensionistico del 30/40 % che uscirà dal nostro circuito finaziario, sarà la morte definitiva della nostra economia).
Ovvio che in questo contesto paesi come gli USA e quelli anglofoni hanno più voce in capitolo, noi europa come influenza internazionale non contiamo nulla e ci sobbarchiamo tutto il peso


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2015)

Vai Salveeeneee la vittoria è tua


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Febbraio 2015)

Tornando on topic, in piazza coi leghisti ci sono anche i simpatici membri di Casapound. CVD.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tornando on topic, in piazza coi leghisti ci sono anche i simpatici membri di Casapound. CVD.



Salvini: "Che male c'è? il fascismo non esiste più"


----------



## Brain84 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Preferisco altri 70 anni di governo Renzi che un leghista presidente del consiglio


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> concordo pienamente sul comunismo,
> 
> però dai e ridicolo e ignorante accusare di comunismo chiunque sostenga l'esigenza di solidarietà sociale, di cui tra l'altro ne argomentano anche tante destre nazionali.
> 
> Il comunismo non sosteneva la solidarietà, imponeva un controllo statale su tutto, paralizzando di fatto l'economia e sopprimendo le libertà personali anche in maniera maggiore delle dittature di destra



Chi era solidale col proprio popolo infatti erano fascisti e nazisti e son stati combattuti solo per quello. Anche la Lega lavora per la solidarietà. I comunisti invece fanno i solidali col nemico a discapito dell' Italiano, per esempio stanno con i Rom, i clandestini, i musulmani, e l'Urss quando esisteva ancora. Le foto dei ragazzi dei centri sociali con gli striscioni "meglio Rom che Leghista" la dice tutta.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Allora perché dare del "comunista" a chi è favorevole all'integrazione? Evidentemente vengono usati termini senza minimamente saperne il contenuto.



Chi è favorevole all'integrazione sono la lega e i fascisti. Perchè integrazione significa diventare Italiani in tutto e per tutto, nei limiti del DNA. I comunisti, o meglio i catto-comunisti e i liberali di sinistra, invece parlano di immigrati che hanno il diritto di mantenere la propria cultura, identità, lingua, religione, e alla fine le proprie leggi (per esempio ormai da anni in Gran Bretagna due musulmani possono risolvere una diatriba rivolgendosi ad un tribunale musulmano che applica la Sharia). Ma la legge deriva dalla cultura. In definitiva spingono per l'immigrazione come strumento per cambiare la società, la cultura e le leggi, per distruggere l' Europa.

Così li vogliamo: pochi ma buoni (integrati)


----------



## Hammer (28 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Febbraio 2015)

Estremamente interessante la tesi secondo cui l'ONU e l'Unicef dovrebbe tagliare gli aiuti al terzo mondo e lasciarli morire di fame a causa dell'alto tasso di natalità.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Febbraio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Chi è favorevole all'integrazione sono la lega e i fascisti. Perchè integrazione significa diventare Italiani in tutto e per tutto, nei limiti del DNA. I comunisti, o meglio i catto-comunisti e i liberali di sinistra, invece parlano di *immigrati che hanno il diritto di mantenere la propria cultura, identità, lingua, religione, e alla fine le proprie leggi *(per esempio ormai da anni in Gran Bretagna due musulmani possono risolvere una diatriba rivolgendosi ad un tribunale musulmano che applica la Sharia). Ma la legge deriva dalla cultura. In definitiva spingono per l'immigrazione come strumento per cambiare la società, la cultura e le leggi, per distruggere l' Europa.
> 
> Così li vogliamo: pochi ma buoni (integrati)


Spero tu stia scherzando. Fascisti favorevoli a cosa?
Poi per quanto riguarda la parte in grassetto: sì, ognuno è libero di mantenere la propria identità, la propria cultura e la propria religione. A chi dovrebbero conformarsi, scusa? Io di certo non mi conformerei alla tua cultura, con tutto il rispetto.
Quale cultura devono cambiare? Quali leggi devono cambiare, con quali conoscenze propedeutiche lo dici? In quali modi dovrebbero cambiare la legge, scusa? Ma di che stai parlando?
Ma poi almeno lo sai che gli immigrati non sono solo musulmani?

"Pochi ma buoni". Buoni in che senso? Nel senso che devono credere alla tua religione, che devono vestire come te, come?
Fino a quando uno straniero non infrange la legge può benissimo stare sul suolo italiano, e giustamente aggiungerei. Poi, per il resto può andare girando anche con 10 turbanti in testa, credere in qualsiasi dio. Ma chi se ne frega?


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Febbraio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Estremamente interessante la tesi secondo cui l'ONU e l'Unicef dovrebbe tagliare gli aiuti al terzo mondo e lasciarli morire di fame a causa dell'alto tasso di natalità.



Senza parole, veramente.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Febbraio 2015)

Ecco l'Italia. Ditemi voi che futuro ha questo paese


----------



## Denni90 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ecco l'Italia. Ditemi voi che futuro ha questo paese



molto bello direi se questo fosse il futuro


----------



## Pessotto (28 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A chi dovrebbero conformarsi, scusa? Io di certo non mi conformerei alla tua cultura, con tutto il rispetto.


Benissimo te ne stai a casa tua e mantieni tutto quello che ti pare, ragionamento logico e lineare che i comunisti faticano a capire.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Marzo 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> molto bello direi se questo fosse il futuro


Non avevo dubbi. Per fortuna, quei poveracci di casapound resteranno 4 gatti e Salvini farà la fine dei soliti qualunquisti, un po' di caciara e poi tornerà a contare 0.



Pessotto ha scritto:


> Benissimo te ne stai a casa tua e mantieni tutto quello che ti pare, ragionamento logico e lineare che i comunisti faticano a capire.



Purtroppo per te invece ognuno può venire qui e mantenere le sue tradizioni se rispetta la legge, fattene una ragione.

I comunisti... rotfl. Silvio Berlusconi ha fatto più danni della grandine, la cosa triste è che c'è gente che ancora ragiona con le scemenze che proferiva...


----------



## andre (1 Marzo 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> molto bello direi se questo fosse il futuro



Tanto varrebbe mettere delle scimmie al governo, di sicuro farebbero meno casino e avrebbero più referenze e cultura per legiferare...


----------



## Pessotto (1 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non avevo dubbi. Per fortuna, quei poveracci di casapound resteranno 4 gatti e Salvini farà la fine dei soliti qualunquisti, un po' di caciara e poi tornerà a contare 0.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo "rispettare la legge", cosa che riesce molto difficile a certa gentaglia e stai attento a parlar male di Berlusconi dato che siete fedeli alleati.


----------



## Denni90 (1 Marzo 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Tanto varrebbe mettere delle scimmie al governo, di sicuro farebbero meno casino e avrebbero più referenze e cultura per legiferare...



meno male che c'è il 5stalle ... meno male... siete la nostra salvezza


----------



## vota DC (1 Marzo 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Tanto varrebbe mettere delle scimmie al governo, di sicuro farebbero meno casino e avrebbero più referenze e cultura per legiferare...



Ci sono già. Nella casta il Trota che è il minimo livello intellettivo per homo sapiens ha preso la laurea farlocca, i vari Orlando, Lorenzin e Poletti pur avendo ministeri intellettuali (giustizia, salute e lavoro non sono certo ministeri senza portafoglio) non hanno nemmeno saputo prendere un titolo di studio a suon di mazzette, quindi sono scimmie.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Marzo 2015)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> Bravo "rispettare la legge", cosa che riesce molto difficile a certa gentaglia e stai attento a parlar male di Berlusconi dato che siete fedeli alleati.



1- Con "gentaglia che non rispetta la legge" ti riferisci alle grandi menti di CasaPound, soprattutto i dirigenti, condannati per aggressione per la loro condotta squadrista? Allora sì, sono d'accordo.
2- Io non sono alleato con nessuno, non etichettarmi solo perché la vostra dialettica si impernia sul "comunista! comunista! comunista!" e i vostri argomenti di discussione si contano sulle dita di una mano.
Fascisti, leghisti e compagnia cantante invece sono tutti della stessa pasta e non a caso stanno sempre assieme. Inoltre, quel gran movimento politico che è CasaPound non sarebbe nemmeno nato se non ci fosse stato Berlusconi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Senza parole, veramente.



Non conosci il proverbio "Dai un pesce a un uomo e lo nutrirai per un giorno. Insegnagli a pescare e lo nutrirai per tutta la vita" ?
Se ad una popolazione con alta natalità e alta mortalità e alla fame gli fornisci cibo e diminuisci la mortalità provochi ovviamente un boom demografico, aggravando così il problema in modo esponenziale.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Marzo 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non conosci il proverbio "Dai un pesce a un uomo e lo nutrirai per un giorno. Insegnagli a pescare e lo nutrirai per tutta la vita" ?
> Se ad una popolazione con alta natalità e alta mortalità e alla fame gli fornisci cibo e diminuisci la mortalità provochi ovviamente un boom demografico, aggravando così il problema in modo esponenziale.



Fai un discorso forte, difficile da sostenere, ma io lo comprendo
a volte è meglio tagliare un braccio per salvare il resto del corpo
Esiste una parte bacata di umanità che va sacrificata, tralasciando finti scrupoli morali, perchè inquina e insozza la parte sana,
ne impedisce il progresso, ritorna sempre colpevolemte indietro sugli stessi errori, va contro l'unica vera legge valida per la sopravvivenza della specie, quella dell'evoluzione.
Probabilmente tu penserai ai bambini affamati dell'africa, io mi riferisco a tutti gli estremisti o i fanatici che propugnano idee vecchie morte e fallite: ISIS, comunisti e fascisti, tutte facce diverse della stessa medaglia


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Fino a quando uno straniero non infrange la legge può benissimo stare sul suolo italiano*, e giustamente aggiungerei. Poi, per il resto può andare girando anche con 10 turbanti in testa, credere in qualsiasi dio. Ma chi se ne frega?



Se sta sul suolo italiano senza regolari documenti sta già infrangendo la legge


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se sta sul suolo italiano senza regolari documenti sta già infrangendo la legge



E io che ho detto? Se non infrange la legge.
Gli stranieri non sono solo quelli che arrivano coi gommoni, eh.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E io che ho detto? Se non infrange la legge.
> Gli stranieri non sono solo quelli che arrivano coi gommoni, eh.



Credevo si parlasse di immigrazione..non mi risulta che la Lega (che non voto) voglia rispedire a casa gli immigrati regolari..


----------



## Renegade (2 Marzo 2015)

Vedo che da ben 8 pagine c'è gente che si scanna l'un l'altra per difendere la propria posizione e che con passione dibatte ed argomenta difendendo il proprio schieramento. Ma tagliando a corto, questa gente vi sembra in grado di fare qualcosa di positivo per questo Paese? Eddai...


----------

